# Failed EIT Test Takers



## NavS

Exam Taken April 2012 (General - Civil) - 1st Time; Just Graduated :-(

Raw Score = 68*1 + 30*2 = 128; I so pissed because I know I was close.

Diagnostic Report is attached below. I guess 6 classes and 2 weeks of prep dont help. Im so mad, I am f*cking ready to rip this test apart in October.


----------



## NavS

Hey Everybody,

I am going to start studying soon so I can ensure that I pass the October exam. I was looking at study materials. Is PPI online exam cafe a good source for the afternoon civil section. I have the PPI EIT reference manual and Lindeburg FE review manual and a civil specific manual from PPI. Any recommendations that I can use to study till October.


----------



## snickerd3

definitely become familiar with the reference manual. The more familiar you are with it the easier it will be on test day using the provided copy.


----------



## snickerd3

also don't overlook the chemistry and math sections...they are a lot of points. I truely believe those two sections are what saved my @ss when I took the FE all those years ago now.


----------



## STEEL MAN

your weak spots needs improvement, im not surprised, this is a typical result of a civil engineering graduate with emphasis on structural engineering, obviously your morning general engineering is weak, in PM work and study more on the hyro, geotech and trans and a bit of struc eng. good luck for fall Oct 2012.


----------



## NavS

Yes, our program is concentrated mostly in structural but I am mad because I am good in Geo and Transportation. They are both covered pretty well in our school. I feel pretty stupid doing bad in those subjects. I started ( starting with Probability) my studying today and I hope I can be disciplined enough to study an hour or 2 each day till October.


----------



## aneesu786

Don't forget Chemistry and Engineering Economics, they have the most problems after Mathematics.


----------



## okeng

PPI exam cafe is a good training. I thought the problems were tougher than the exam but good preparation. Don't let it get you down. Persistence is key to bring familiarity. I also liked EITexperts.com for their clarity in lecture but exam cafe is good for practice.

Use the reference manual religiously. It should be well worn and weathered by exam day. I remember receiving the fresh manual on exam day. I had to crack and twist it like a deck of cards before I was comfortable using it.

Check the old posts on this forum for more advice. Its worth it. Study once hard and pass so you wont need to go through the exam again.


----------



## Dirtsqueezer

NavS said:


> Exam Taken April 2012 (General - Civil) - 1st Time; Just Graduated :-(
> 
> Raw Score = 68*1 + 30*2 = 128; I so pissed because I know I was close.
> 
> Diagnostic Report is attached below. I guess 6 classes and 2 weeks of prep dont help. Im so mad, I am f*cking ready to rip this test apart in October.





NavS said:


> Exam Taken April 2012 (General - Civil) - 1st Time; Just Graduated :-(
> 
> Raw Score = 68*1 + 30*2 = 128; I so pissed because I know I was close.
> 
> Diagnostic Report is attached below. I guess 6 classes and 2 weeks of prep dont help. Im so mad, I am f*cking ready to rip this test apart in October.


School of PE worked well for me. See my post--- "In need of inspiration--please read."


----------



## NavS

Dirtsqueezer, I read your story and it is very inspirational. I will take the PPI exam cafe for 90 days but wait a little bit till I get closer to the exam in October. Until then, I will review with the books I have.


----------



## KEAIPT_PE

Testmasters is a VERY VERY good tool to pass this exam. I graduated in Mechanical Engineering 10 years ago and just recently was required to take the FE exam. A few of my friends recommended Testmasters so I enrolled in the course. I passed 4/14/2012 exam.

Good Luck!


----------



## chaocl

Any topic below 50% need more attention. You will doing fine next time.


----------



## NavS

Are there any online courses besides PPI Exam Cafe to prepare? I know there is Kaplan online but their services are very expensive. I am a new graduate without a full-time position. I am giving interviews so hopefully I will get hired soon and will get able to afford it.


----------



## adamn185 PE

I had good luck with Kaplan. I didn't put in the amount of time I thought I should have but still passed. Get the reference handbook and know it front to back and you will do just fine.


----------



## CAPLS

"Raw Score = 68*1 + 30*2 = 128"

I'm curious, how are you deriving this information from the diagnostic that you posted?


----------



## mnichols

I have a friend that did not pass. His score was a 131. Can anyone say that they made higher than that?


----------



## NavS

CAPLS said:


> "Raw Score = 68*1 + 30*2 = 128"
> 
> I'm curious, how are you deriving this information from the diagnostic that you posted?


Sure, its 68 questions correct for the morning part which are 1 point each and 30 questions correct for the afternoon part which starts from surveying onwards which are 2 points each. I think thats how it work if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## STEEL MAN

My suggestion aim for 70% at least, around 168 pts total AM and PM if you really wanted to get it behind you.


----------



## MapuaTech

IMHO and experience, I just studied and practiced all the problems in the FE Rapid Preparation and Mechanical PM Sample Problems, over and over until I developed my confidence on every problem. Exhausting but its worth it, till such time that I will just look on what is asked on the problem and write the formula on my scratch pad before looking for the other available datas. After that, I developed my ability to check all the units as I read the problem and directly calculate it in calculator.

Solve all practice problems in FE Rapid Preparation and encircle the problems that you haven't solve within 2 minutes so you can focus and look back at those problems. Two weeks before exam, try to solve the entire FE Rapid and PM Sample exam atleast 3 times in a row.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hartnelldown

OP,

Im in the same boat as you. 68 in the am session and 30 right in the pm section (128). This is my third time taking the FE - other disciplines.

Already started on reviewing Chemistry (weakness per my diagnostics). I wish i had tackled this test right out of school and not 10 yrs later and married with children like Al Bundy.


----------



## FE_Exam_Vancouver_Canada

Hi everyone.

I know passing score should be the 70% of the total number of items which is 120 in the morning plus 60 in the afternoon, so total of 180.

70% of 180 is 126 and supposed to be approximately the passing score. Not 100% sure though.

Basically to get 70% of each examination, you should get a score of 84/120 in the morning and 42/60 in the afternoon examination.

I am not really sure if they individually consider each examination or just get the 70% out of total correct score.

I hope this helps.

God bless everyone. Good luck.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

mmbuzon said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I know passing score should be the 70% of the total number of items which is 120 in the morning plus 60 in the afternoon, so total of 180.
> 
> 70% of 180 is 126 and supposed to be approximately the passing score. Not 100% sure though.
> 
> Basically to get 70% of each examination, you should get a score of 84/120 in the morning and 42/60 in the afternoon examination.
> 
> I am not really sure if they individually consider each examination or just get the 70% out of total correct score.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> God bless everyone. Good luck.


Afternoon problems are worth 2 points, so there's a total of 240 points. 70% would be 168. I don't recall anyone ever failing with anything close to that. Further proof that the infamous "70" is not a raw percentage but a set scaled score. Past posts on this board show that the 70 is set to whatever the raw points are to pass. It's different for the seven different FE exams, too.


----------



## MapuaTech

focus on getting the 100% and not just pass by getting 70%. be a dreamer!


----------



## Terminus0

I took the FE (Mechanical) with only two hours of flipping through the reference book and practice book. Personally I have no idea how I passed it with so little preparation. (The lack of prep wasn't up to me our Senior Design projects and presentations were due the week that the FE was going to take place). My strategy was to go through all the questions of the section I was on and put a little symbol next to each question. One meant do immediately (because it's easy), One meant do eventually (Because it's more difficult but I think I know or can do it), and one meant Ignore this one (Because I had no idea). 5 minutes before the end of the test all the ones I hadn't answered I bubbled in C to get the straight 25% credit for those questions. (Because they don't penalize you for being wrong)


----------



## gte636i

NavS said:


> Are there any online courses besides PPI Exam Cafe to prepare? I know there is Kaplan online but their services are very expensive. I am a new graduate without a full-time position. I am giving interviews so hopefully I will get hired soon and will get able to afford it.


Georgia Tech has an online course, I believe there are a few others if you'll Google Sucks them. For the EIT I think all you need to do is buy the PPI review manual and go through every page and do all the problems.


----------



## gte636i

gte636i said:


> NavS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any online courses besides PPI Exam Cafe to prepare? I know there is Kaplan online but their services are very expensive. I am a new graduate without a full-time position. I am giving interviews so hopefully I will get hired soon and will get able to afford it.
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Tech has an online course, I believe there are a few others if you'll Google Sucks Sucks them. For the EIT I think all you need to do is buy the PPI review manual and go through every page and do all the problems.
Click to expand...

Ok.... why does the forum insert sucks automatically when you type in "Google Sucks"?


----------



## Phlyers

mnichols said:


> I have a friend that did not pass. His score was a 131. Can anyone say that they made higher than that?


Me.

I got a 71 in the morning

and a 31 in the afternoon

71 + (31*2) = 133 and I failed.


----------



## sdodd

I would recommend trying peexcel.com. There are a lot of practice problems on this site.


----------



## deafodupe

I passed the FE the first time 5 years back, I took it while I was close to graduation. It is way better if you take the FE while in school, so you don't have to get to memorize all in compressed time. I even did practice exam problems that PPI provided in the FE Review Manual. I don't have the manual right now with me, but it covers all of the exam material you'll expect. I even did a review course one semester and it helped. If you don't break down the FE in sections and study a topic a week up to the FE, you are going to have problems tackling the exam. I know it's pretty hard because of the amount of questions they cover with closed book and just the reference material NCEES passes on along. I have read stories of people taking the FE ten times and still can't pass. Something to do with their study habits - one of my co-workers had to take it six times before he passed.


----------



## sumpnz

I took the FE (Mechanical) last April and passed. First time taking it. I was 11 years out of undergrad. I did take a prep class, and spent a lot of time studying. Mostly did Lindeberg practice exams. Those are WAY harder than the actual test. I figured though that if I could figure them out with just the Reference Manual I'd be fine. Apparently that worked well enough for me.


----------



## snickerd3

Reminder that 2013 are the last pencil and paper versions of this exam. From the IL boards minutes they posted yesterday it looks like the proposed test fee for the computer based testing for FE is going be $250. I don't remember how much I paid when I took it, but that seems a like a lot more than what I did. That seems like motivator enough to get it done and out of the way ASAP.


----------



## sumpnz

snickerd3 said:


> Reminder that 2013 are the last pencil and paper versions of this exam. From the IL boards minutes they posted yesterday it looks like the proposed test fee for the computer based testing for FE is going be $250. I don't remember how much I paid when I took it, but that seems a like a lot more than what I did. That seems like motivator enough to get it done and out of the way ASAP.


That's double what I paid in April.


----------



## DimeADozen

when I passed in 2006 the test fees were a little bit cheaper. My suggestion to anyone taking the FE to do General-General and plan on acing the Math sections.... I think i got every math question right. Know your calculus, physics, Laplace, determinants, derivatives, etc. Probably the hardest test I ever took even considering the PE.


----------



## sumpnz

NatGasPE said:


> My suggestion to anyone taking the FE to do General-General ...


I disagree. They have the specialized sections for a reason. Maybe if you're still in college the General EIT exam is the way to go, but lots of folks take it after they've been working for a while (I was 11 years out from undergrad). No reason not to take the module that best corresponds with your experiences and strengths.


----------



## dana

I took my EIT exam after 16 years graduated.

My best recommendation is to take the Testmasters course, I passed the first time and studied only two months and 20 days since the course began January 20 and examination was April 9.

I resolved all workshop problems and bought two exams, PPI and NCEES.

I felt very confident in the test, I answered the easy questions first and then the difficult ones.


----------



## PeonPE

I am with NatGasPE - take the General Afternoon Section (I think they call it Other Disciplines these days). Its just more of the same stuff you did all morning long with an extra step to the problem. My reason behind this is - you already have your brain going a mile a minute with the basic concepts, don't try and change gears after lunch.

I took the FE twice, first time I failed and I took the Mechanical Afternoon because I have a degree in Mechanical Engineering, (duh!). Second time I took it, I passed and did the General Afternoon. When I think back to the first exam it was too much to try and do a four bar linkage question. It was easier to just do more math, economics and statics questions. YMMV.

The other advantage to this is, the yellow Lindeberg FE Review book, the FE Reference Book, calculator, pencil and scratch paper is all you need to study. I am convinced the only reason I passed the second time was I spent the better part of 8 months doing that Lindeberg book. Don't skip any chapters, go cover to cover. Understand every question. And by that I don't mean look at it for 10 seconds, realize you don't know it, glance at the solution, give it the nod and move to the next question. Really KNOW every question. If Lindeberg's solution doesn't instill confidence or you look at it and say "where the hell did he get that from?" then the internet is your friend as are your old text books. Research it and understand. Many of his solutions start from a shortcut method and he frequently does not start from the base equations in the FE Reference Manual and work the problem - he likes to show off and does his own thing. That's fine and all but *you* need to understand it. I have two binders of my own solutions to every problem in that book. I don't always agree with his methods but most of the time I agree with his answer.

When I took the exam the second time I felt like I had seen every single question on that exam. Granted, I think some of Lindeberg's answers need to elaborate a bit more on some of the explanations and you need to memorize a few economics equations that aren't in the FE Reference Book - but by and large I felt it was simply a matter of putting in your time.

We have several people here at work who aren't degreed engineers but came up "through the ranks" so to speak. Many took my advice and have since passed. I am convinced that the specialty afternoon modules are for kids still in school who's 300 and 400 level classes are still fresh in their mind and do not have to study much. You still need to be familiar with the Reference Manual but conceptually its all logged into your short term memory. I think anyone out of college for more than a year (or never completed their Bachelor's Degree in a Engineering Discipline) should just go for the General (Other Disciplines) to minimize the pain and maximize your study time.


----------



## Jaylaw_PE

wow. im reading this and feeling like i got really lucky!

i took the test once in oct 2011, 7 years after graduation, and passed it. just reading that score report scares me and makes me wonder how i passed haha. i was working full-time for a GC and in grad school when i took it, in a real estate management class that dealt with a whole lot of engineering econ stuff. that might be how i passed, i probably crushed that section, did ok on the math, and crushed the chemistry (was my best subject in HS almost was a chem major), ethics, statics, structural, CM and materials parts. pretty much guessed on the entire rest of the test (educated guesses!)


----------



## PeonPE

Oh and I know there is a poll running in another thread but I'll chime in here - the FE Exam was the single most difficult exam I have ever taken, even when compared to the PE Exam. For me it was the biggest hurdle to getting licensed. Once you get this bear behind you, believe me when I say the rest really will be down hill.

I am not sure if this makes sense but - it seems to me to be an endurance exam designed to test what you know, not what you don't know. Its four years of engineering school in eight hours. Its a drastically different exam than I ever took in any of my school classes and for me that's what made it hard. The FE Exam really doesn't give you time to "think" about anything - you either know it or you don't. Psychologically, it can be very frustrating and discouraging during the exam if you hit multiple problems is a row and you just guess. Especially for engineers who by their nature and education are taught to move slow and methodically to get to the right answer because the public welfare or client's safety might be at stake. By knowing the problems backwards and forwards you will minimize the chances of getting brain-block or brain-freeze (whatever you wanna call it)that's commonly reported by test takers.

If it was easy, everyone would do it.


----------



## nobody1231234

fuller57 said:


> Oh and I know there is a poll running in another thread but I'll chime in here - the FE Exam was the single most difficult exam I have ever taken, even when compared to the PE Exam. For me it was the biggest hurdle to getting licensed. Once you get this bear behind you, believe me when I say the rest really will be down hill.
> 
> I am not sure if this makes sense but - it seems to me to be an endurance exam designed to test what you know, not what you don't know. Its four years of engineering school in eight hours. Its a drastically different exam than I ever took in any of my school classes and for me that's what made it hard. The FE Exam really doesn't give you time to "think" about anything - you either know it or you don't. Psychologically, it can be very frustrating and discouraging during the exam if you hit multiple problems is a row and you just guess. Especially for engineers who by their nature and education are taught to move slow and methodically to get to the right answer because the public welfare or client's safety might be at stake. By knowing the problems backwards and forwards you will minimize the chances of getting brain-block or brain-freeze (whatever you wanna call it)that's commonly reported by test takers.
> 
> If it was easy, everyone would do it.


Agree, I took the PE for the first time this past October, and felt the FE was waaay harder than the PE, because of what the FE covers. It'd definitely be way tougher to take the FE after graduating than before (I took it before graduation and passed the first time).


----------



## NOLE954

Failed Oct 2012 exam. Guess a month of studying wasn't enough. Did anyone else have trouble with time management in morning session?


----------



## vhab

I thought the morning was brutal.


----------



## FE_Exam_Vancouver_Canada

NOLE954 said:


> Failed Oct 2012 exam. Guess a month of studying wasn't enough. Did anyone else have trouble with time management in morning session?


Hi NOLE954, Have you received your Diagnostic Report as well? Could you share your total points in the morning session by adding all of them. Also, could you do the same for the afternoon session as well. Thank you very much.


----------



## MouserX

I passed on my first try. Been out of school 2 years. The morning section was much harder then the civil pm section. At 15 minutes I still had about 20 problems I had not even looked at and about 30 I still had not answered, I guessed B for everything and barely had enough time to finish my last bubble. The civil afternoon part felt like a breeze compared to the morning. I finished about 1.5 hours early and just crunched out the 15 or so questions I could not answer.

I studied for about 4 months, used the Lindburg book, I did not work every problem and the day before the test attempted the sample exam and gave up half way it was so difficult. The problems on the actual test felt WAY easier then the ones in the Lindburg. I studied about 2 hours total for the afternoon, I just ran through the sample problems supplied by NCEES, if I did not know the answer I looked at the solution and it just stuck. After seeing the test, if I had to take it again I would just use the NCEES supplied reference problems as they were the most like the actual test. I do not credit the Lindburg with helping me much at all, if anything it just kept me busy to keep my mind in problem solving mode.

In the end I thought the morning was brutal and the afteroon saved me. I am 100% sure I would have failed if I took the general afternoon. I think the advice some give that it is difficult to switch your mind over to different material is BS. I know for me classes like thermo, hydro, dynamics etc were very difficult so I would not want to have to solve any more of those then I needed to. My GPA on graduation was a 2.05, was kicked out of school 6 times, University of Florida. If I can pass my first time, so can you, just put in the time to study. I also BTW landed a great job and am now set to start my career. DO NOT GIVE UP.


----------



## NOLE954

51*1+39*2=129

In the morning session the moderator called 30 min left and I still had 50 or so problems left so I started to Christmas tree whatever problems I couldn't answer in a minute or so. So I'm not exactly sure where my weak spots, but I know chem and Thermo killed me. I would post my diagnostic, but I'm having trouble pasting it onto this forum. What format does it need to be in to post on here?


----------



## NOLE954

Not giving up, just feel defeated. Going to murder this test in April


----------



## NOLE954

Here are my results


----------



## NOLE954

Results


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

NOLE954 said:


> 51*1+39*2=129
> 
> In the morning session the moderator called 30 min left and I still had 50 or so problems left so I started to Christmas tree whatever problems I couldn't answer in a minute or so. So I'm not exactly sure where my weak spots, but I know chem and Thermo killed me. I would post my diagnostic, but I'm having trouble pasting it onto this forum. What format does it need to be in to post on here?


Looks like you got 35 in the afternoon, not 39. That makes it 121. You're right, though. It looks like your questions at the end of the morning didn't help you much. Kick those up a notch and you'll get it next time. Good luck!


----------



## iwire

NOLE954 said:


> Failed Oct 2012 exam. Guess a month of studying wasn't enough. Did anyone else have trouble with time management in morning session?


The morning session is brutal. It's basically grinding and marathon...without any break. Basically, I skip the question if I need to take anything more than 1 min to figure it out and come back later if I have time (trying to solved it or guess). I think I guess about 15 in the AM session and maybe 10 in the PM...


----------



## randykong2010

just my personal advice based on my experience with the testing

1st try: right after sclool, did not pass (just guess most of the problem without using the reference book) it did not work out

2st try: 2 years after school(had to take EIT, it's required before PE), still no studying, the morning part was brutal(almost went home after the morning section &amp; did not want to continue because I was pretty sure that I would have fail-good thing I stayed)

afternoon part was very easy (civil)

make sure you use the reference manual that's provided for the exam, a lot of the problem is about finding the right formula and plug in the numbers to get the correct solution. as far as studying, just spend enough time to learn the very basic in the areas

good luck to everyone. I am waiting anxiously on my PE exam result that I just took in October


----------



## snickerd3

very true about the reference manual. The information is there, you just have to find the right section...and it may not be in a section that would be obvious. Probably one of the worst reference manuals I have ever seen.


----------



## iwire

A tip I found it very useful when I took mine last Oct, is on the formula book : use the index pages..save time finding it


----------



## snickerd3

the index sucks too!!!!


----------



## NavS

Hey Everybody, I passed the FE (CE for part 2). I just checked because I just worked up the nerve to. Good luck to everybody who didn't pass this time; keep trying.

I used EITExperts; I signed up for it a week before the exam. I studied most of topics but did not get to do all the problems. The professor is good; if you can take him sipping his Starbucks coffee and rocking back and forth in his chair; I recommend it. He seems to really care for the people taking his course.

Once again, good luck to those who weren't successful this time around.


----------



## VT PE

MouserX said:


> I passed on my first try. Been out of school 2 years. The morning section was much harder then the civil pm section. At 15 minutes I still had about 20 problems I had not even looked at and about 30 I still had not answered, I guessed B for everything and barely had enough time to finish my last bubble. The civil afternoon part felt like a breeze compared to the morning. I finished about 1.5 hours early and just crunched out the 15 or so questions I could not answer.
> 
> I studied for about 4 months, used the Lindburg book, I did not work every problem and the day before the test attempted the sample exam and gave up half way it was so difficult. The problems on the actual test felt WAY easier then the ones in the Lindburg. I studied about 2 hours total for the afternoon, I just ran through the sample problems supplied by NCEES, if I did not know the answer I looked at the solution and it just stuck. After seeing the test, if I had to take it again I would just use the NCEES supplied reference problems as they were the most like the actual test. I do not credit the Lindburg with helping me much at all, if anything it just kept me busy to keep my mind in problem solving mode.
> 
> In the end I thought the morning was brutal and the afteroon saved me. I am 100% sure I would have failed if I took the general afternoon. I think the advice some give that it is difficult to switch your mind over to different material is BS. I know for me classes like thermo, hydro, dynamics etc were very difficult so I would not want to have to solve any more of those then I needed to. My GPA on graduation was a 2.05, was kicked out of school 6 times, University of Florida. If I can pass my first time, so can you, just put in the time to study. I also BTW landed a great job and am now set to start my career. DO NOT GIVE UP.


I think it is more dependant on what you feel comfortable with. Same as you, I graduated with a 2.02 gpa, I actually failed the test the first time (gen-gen), full prep course by the college I went to. The second time I took it, I was a year out of college and literally spent 2 hours cramming the night before the test (gen-gen again) and passed. Some people feel more comfortable witht he civil specific problems. For me, Norwich University had an extremely good math department.


----------



## Dhwani

dana said:


> I took my EIT exam after 16 years graduated.
> 
> My best recommendation is to take the Testmasters course, I passed the first time and studied only two months and 20 days since the course began January 20 and examination was April 9.
> 
> I resolved all workshop problems and bought two exams, PPI and NCEES.
> 
> I felt very confident in the test, I answered the easy questions first and then the difficult ones.


testmasters offers online courses?


----------



## vtecingen

I passed the exam being out of school for many years! I blogged about my experience in preparing and taking the EIT 

http://eitexamprep.tumblr.com/

Good luck! Knowing the reference manual is key to you passing the exam. 
Also, a strategy I used when taking the exam is to do the easiest problems first as those will take the least amount of time, then attempt the harder ones, and then finally the hardest ones. When the proctor announces that you are approaching the 5 minute mark, start guessing. When the proctor tells you that you have a minute left, you fill in a letter of your liking.


----------



## samiam9005

It was my first time taking the FE and I passed!

I was kinda scared because I have not taken any engineering courses nor math courses lol

Only subject i knew going in was chemistry and ethics!

I majored in bioenvironmental science and just wanted to challenge myself if I can pass the FE or not and I did (yay).

But it was tough I had to learn everything from scratch... I went the cheap route bought some big FE book from back in like 1995? and environmental P.M review thing which was like 50 pages only.

Well I did study 10~12 hours a day for a month and a half and I passed! The exam itself seemed really easy compare to the practice book I had

I'd say just dedicate yourself and study! if science majors like me can then you can too!


----------



## EnvEngrCA

I took it my first time in college and didnt study at all. I didnt pass and took it again the October after I graduated and passed after two weeks of concentrating on the FE exam study guide. So its no biggie if you fail the first time, just take it again ASAP.


----------



## EnvEngrCA

samiam9005 said:


> It was my first time taking the FE and I passed!
> 
> I was kinda scared because I have not taken any engineering courses nor math courses lol
> 
> Only subject i knew going in was chemistry and ethics!
> 
> I majored in bioenvironmental science and just wanted to challenge myself if I can pass the FE or not and I did (yay).
> 
> But it was tough I had to learn everything from scratch... I went the cheap route bought some big FE book from back in like 1995? and environmental P.M review thing which was like 50 pages only.
> 
> Well I did study 10~12 hours a day for a month and a half and I passed! The exam itself seemed really easy compare to the practice book I had
> 
> I'd say just dedicate yourself and study! if science majors like me can then you can too!


Congrats!


----------



## E-Ramone P.E.

I just took the October 2013 FE exam. This was my first time taking it after being out of school for almost 10 years. I had read in Lindeburg's FE Manual that the typical passing score is somewhere around getting 110 out 240 possible points. However, it sounds like people that have failed had scores over 110 based on their diagnostic reports.

I know that there is some "adjustment" made to bring the passing score to 70%. What I'm wondering is if the diagnostic reports are truly showing a "raw" score, or if these have already been adjusted? I just wonder this because I read in Linedburg's FE Manual that a passing score is typically 110, or a little less than 50%.

Anybody have any insight into this?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

E-Ramone said:


> I just took the October 2013 FE exam. This was my first time taking it after being out of school for almost 10 years. I had read in Lindeburg's FE Manual that the typical passing score is somewhere around getting 110 out 240 possible points. However, it sounds like people that have failed had scores over 110 based on their diagnostic reports.
> 
> I know that there is some "adjustment" made to bring the passing score to 70%. What I'm wondering is if the diagnostic reports are truly showing a "raw" score, or if these have already been adjusted? I just wonder this because I read in Linedburg's FE Manual that a passing score is typically 110, or a little less than 50%.
> 
> Anybody have any insight into this?




I suggest you search "cut score" in this forum. You can read everyone's theories to your heart's content. But even reading this same thread shows that the 70 is not a raw percentage. When they used to give out scores, they always set whatever the passing score is to 70 so that people in different disciplines can compare against each other and you could compare your score from one time to the next. Because the passing score changes everytime based on difficulty.


----------



## E-Ramone P.E.

Mike in Gastonia said:


> E-Ramone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just took the October 2013 FE exam. This was my first time taking it after being out of school for almost 10 years. I had read in Lindeburg's FE Manual that the typical passing score is somewhere around getting 110 out 240 possible points. However, it sounds like people that have failed had scores over 110 based on their diagnostic reports.
> 
> I know that there is some "adjustment" made to bring the passing score to 70%. What I'm wondering is if the diagnostic reports are truly showing a "raw" score, or if these have already been adjusted? I just wonder this because I read in Linedburg's FE Manual that a passing score is typically 110, or a little less than 50%.
> 
> Anybody have any insight into this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you search "cut score" in this forum. You can read everyone's theories to your heart's content. But even reading this same thread shows that the 70 is not a raw percentage. When they used to give out scores, they always set whatever the passing score is to 70 so that people in different disciplines can compare against each other and you could compare your score from one time to the next. Because the passing score changes everytime based on difficulty.
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks for the info. That's pretty much what I assumed, but I wanted to see what other folks thought too.


----------



## iahim

E-Ramone said:


> I just took the October 2013 FE exam. This was my first time taking it after being out of school for almost 10 years. I had read in Lindeburg's FE Manual that the typical passing score is somewhere around getting 110 out 240 possible points. However, it sounds like people that have failed had scores over 110 based on their diagnostic reports.
> 
> I know that there is some "adjustment" made to bring the passing score to 70%. What I'm wondering is if the diagnostic reports are truly showing a "raw" score, or if these have already been adjusted? I just wonder this because I read in Linedburg's FE Manual that a passing score is typically 110, or a little less than 50%.
> 
> Anybody have any insight into this?


I took a class last year to prepare for the FE, and, according to the instructor, in April 2012, the row score was 59%. He said that was the highest score, up to that date. I passed the exam last October, so I can't tell you what the cut score was after that. But, if you did more than 60% correct you should be good. I think the information from Lindeburg is dated.


----------

